# Anyone pregnant after trisomy loss?



## filipenko32

Hi,

I'm just looking for success stories. I'm 32 Ive had 4 mc's. Mc 3 was normal and 4 was due to trisomy 18 or 13 (consultant was telling me from memory). Anyone pregnant again after such a loss? We are ttc again ASAP we will get pregnant soon as we always do but we can't keep them. I am having all the treatments possible next time. 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## JonsiesGirl

Just saw your post and my husband and I are expecting our second child in October. Our first child, Patrick, was born and passed in August 2011 with Trisomy 18. We haven't had our testing yet, but will in May. Just trying to stay positive.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Jonsiesgirl, thanks so much for replying. Congratulations on your pregnancy now :cloud9: I'm sure everything will be fine with this little one. 5 good doctors have now told me that it is VERY unlikely to have a repeat. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: :hugs: Even though it was an inevitable loss with trisomy it's still heartbreaking isn't it? Did you carry to full term too? Mone was a loss at 9 weeks but it was always behind dates. It was trisomy 18 female. 
As for me, well I went on the Clomid because I didn't get my period back after the 4th miscarriage (I always did and never had a problem ovulating before). I have ovulated now but I am waiting to test for pregnancy in 5 days. If I am pregnant I wouldn't have had a period since before my last pregnancy November 15th 2011! 
Please keep in touch and let me know how everything goes, I'll be thinking of you. x x


----------



## Sciencegal

Best of luck with your test! I lost my baby boy to trisomy 21 in sept 2010. no heartbeat at 10-wk ultrasound... Devastating. We've been trying ever since (clomid, femara, injectables) and were finally successful this month. So happy, but so scared! My hcg levels have quadrupled from day 10 to 12. I know this is a good thing, but of course am scouring the Internet looking for links between hcg and trisomy. I plan on having genetic tests ASAP for peace of mind, but am not sure what I would do if they came back positive. My first (successful) pregnancy was naive and blissful - I miss those days.

Good luck!


----------

